# Isaac,Bumel,Josquin parallel, theree all great exequo here my observation as a devote



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Isaac,Bumel,Josquin parallel, there all great exequo here my observation as a devote*

Isaac was Josquin before Josquin, , he was even more using vocal dissonance,, Isaac is wonderful ah.. missa de apostolis woaw.His music should live in our collective minds neophyte of renaissance or advanced in classical early renaissannce

Than there nothing more to had to the Might of Josquin his motet his mass, perhaappps he outscore a bit Isaac a bit , more notorieous i guess,.

While Brumel hiis an iconic figure tto none other than Rabelais, we moost take this in consideration, than is missa earthquake , cultissimo..

But eventually you realised these gentelmens are in same league of genieous and innovation look
fameous exemple affored mention,, his motets are = _sympathique & envoutant _or enchanting and warrm(bad translation but it were more poetic i dont know.

Josquin is the utter most notorieous but if you like Josquin you might like Isaac annd if you like both of these gentelmen you might like Missa earthquake, innovative sure 12 voices for the time , quiite a powe

*Than Josquin( Que habitat... )leave is marker in the pantheons of godz of classical music.
Renaissannce*= renaitre, lla decouverte du nouveau monde l'imprimerie (jeune renaissance, quelle époque fascinante n'esce pas)= Renaissance= reborn, discovery of new world, printing & discoveries in europe hail Guttenberg.What a fascinating era lady & gentelmen, leonardo da Vinci esthetic and briliance, how can anyone resist such a charming music...amen to polyphony and also the debut of keyboard music anonyemous so what

:tiphat: saluted friend ,,followers , wanderers, gentle strangers, enjoy this peacefull night under a dark blue sky and the pale moon'light..


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Be sure to check out Dominique Vellard’s new release called Fons Luminis, I think you’ll like it.


----------

